# Does Gerd leads to Nausea? or i also have Gastritis



## solid_snake (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been diagonised with GERD and IBS about 1 year ago. I did my endoscope and colonscope abt 1 year back and everything was ok except for slight inflammation on the esphoghus. My DOC gave me Omeprazole pills for my Gerd. i took them whenever i feel acid reflux attack e.g alot of gas, burping with food smell and stomach abdomen discomfort , IRRITABLE BOWELS e.g stools are soft watery with bubbles at times.. So its been like that for the past 1 year.. i only took those PPI only when i felt discomfort on abdomen, acid reflux attack e.t.c if i am feeling fine, i do not take them Lately about 3 weeks ago, i felt nausea with heart beating fast.. even though i had GERD for past 1 year, i never had nausea feeling. i got worried and thought something is wrong with my heart..went to do tons of checks from ECG to Heart Scan, Blood Test and even and MRI on the head..and found nothing wrong. in the end the fast heart beat went off but the nausea feeling comes and goes.. no vomiting though. i went to see another senior GP whom is very experience with gastric problems and has treated my dad gastic problems way back. i told him about my problem and he checked me and told me the abdomen discomfort and nausea is caused by by acid reflux. He hear my stomach and can hear acid flowing . He gave me NEXIUM (1 at night) and DOMPERRIDONE (for bloatness and nausea) Told me to take 1 Omeprazole in the morning and 1 Nexium at night.. for 1 week and see how it goesi took the nexium & Omeprazole for like 3 days with 2 x DOMPERIDONE / Day , i felt so much better. but about 2 days ago, the slight nausea feeling and stomach abdomen discomfort came back.. i contimue to take 1 Omeprazole morning and 1 Nexium at night / Day and well...the nausea feeling seem to go down but i still do not feel 100% well at this point in time. i can still feel the gas in me and the abdomen discomfort whcich leads to slight nausea which comes and goes..usually after a heavy Burp, the nausea feeling will go off a while..i need to see my Gastrologist this week to discuss about this nausea and abdomen discomfort problem. I do not know whether my GERD has lead to Gastritis?? ..i do not know whether i had to live with it forever..in fact i am trying hard to change my lifestlye and diet.. have finally decided to stop smoking for last 2 months ( after smoking for 15 years) and reduce my alcohol consumption.. hope it helps...


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi snake... I'm not sure whether or not GERD can lead to gastritis, but I wouldn't be surprised. Most of the same foods that can cause GERD issues also cause stomach issues. I'm also currently on omeprazole (40mg time release capsules) for gastritis (was not told I had GERD and I rarely experience heartburn). I think that it can also cause nausea, but proton pump inhibitors can cause nausea as well, so keep that in mind. I do find it odd that a medication meant to treat gastritis/GERD has GI issues as its most common side effect (stomach/chest pain, nausea, diarrhea, etc). As a matter of fact I just went and spoke with my pharmacist because I've been having worse chest pain and also muscle/joint pain and she confirmed that those are listed side effects of omeprazole. Long term use (over a year or maybe two) of PPIs can cause other issues as well because they prevent you from absorbing certain vitamins and minerals properly due to the decrease in HCl. Anyway, I'm of the opinion that dietary changes are superior than remaining on meds for a long period of time. You are wise to stop smoking and cut down on alcohol. Anything with caffeine should also be eliminated because caffeine causes the esophageal sphincter to relax and thus allows more stomach acid to flow back into the esophagus. I was also told by someone on another board to avoid dairy because it converts to lactic acid while still in the stomach, which is a problem for gastritis sufferers.Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Because you mentioned 15 years of smoking, I would be inclined to think that would be a good place to direct your efforts. For me, it took me about 20 years of heavy smoking for my bowels to give out. (One morning my first cigarette brought on my first attack of D. That "flare" continued, with and without the cigarettes, daily for 10 years.) For many years prior to that I experienced periodic indigestion, leading to a major gastric attack when I was working in a mining camp, far from any doctors. Eventually that turned into constant abdominal burning, reflux, and accompanying nausea. While my GERD normally was only expressed as indigestion and reflux, there was at least one occasion where my digestion also led to an angina-like burning right over my heart. From what I have been able to discover on the Web, there are major linkages between smoking and inflammation, which then may become the source for digestive and D problems. Sadly for me, quitting smoking and addressing my dietary triggers did not reverse my problems; rather, the GI problems continued to worsen. In my experience, I do not think that controlling the stomach acid would have done any more than reduce the discomfort. I suspect that without reversing the inflammatory problems, that I have managed to accomplish only with supplementation, I would never have eliminated my problems. As well, there are linkages between blood platelet behavior in colon inflammation and in cholesterol deposits. Happily for me, supplementing for one has also treated the other. Mark


----------



## solid_snake (Jun 8, 2010)

Taking all those PPI drugs may only relief u temporarily of heart burn, excessive gas burp e.t.c They usually do not last long. i had tried Omeprazole, Nexium and also use DOMPERIDONE ( for bloatness & Nausea as advised by my GP) for the past 1 week, condition seem to improve slightly but also seem to come back again. i do not know whether does NEXIUM cause me to have stomach discomfort once i wake up every morning for the last 3 ~ 4 days. i took 1 nexium at night an woke up in morning feeling abdomen discomfort . i took 1 omeprazole in the morning whcih also does not seem much effect as i can feel the burping gas in me. for the past 3 days , i have been feeling lousy. woke up in the morning with abdomen discomfort, followed by loose, soft , scattered stools and feeling slight nausea. even for my meals, i find it difficult to finish the whole plate of rice / noddles as the slight feeling of nausea is tingling around. The nausea feeling and abdomen discomfort is distrubing my daily work and lifestyle. i need advise on how to get out of this discomfort. i can live with my IBS but not with nausea feeling due to ACID REFLUX or some other problem whcih i am not aware off...can anyone who experience such systoms give some advise


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Six weeks after I started taking the flavonoids the constant burning in my abdomen stopped. I never refluxed again. That was back in 1998.Mark


----------



## jacobojajati (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi to allI just went through a major episode of acute GERD and Gastritis. I will make it short and sweet.After going to many doctors (GI) I found a great on but let me tell you 
Massive Nausea
Hanging feeling in my troat
Not being able to swallow
Felling of having a heart attack
 feeling like I have to run outside
 claustrophobiaThe DiagnosisThe thought is the effect of the acid going all the way to my larynx. The feeling of not being able to swallow and have a hanging feeling in the trout is like having a cut on your skin. You don't move it because it hurts, same thing with your throat, your body needs rest to heal. Good luck with not using your throat.Having a heart attack is the fact that the esophagus when it get to much acid Spasms and since the esophagus actually touches the hart when you get a spasm it move everything in the violently.Helicobacter pylori, a bacteria that lives in the cells in your stomach that create acid, the bacteria actually likes acid and lives in an acid medium so since the stomach thinks that it has food from the bacteria it actually create more acid to digest the so called content in your stomach. Hiatus hernia, look it up in GoogleAfter my endoscopy. The doc put me on 40 MG of omeprazol magnesium in the AM and 40 in the PM as well as gradually increased doses of a procinetic (pemix) cinitaprida that promotes the closure of the lower esophageal sphincterSo what happens is you get a hernia then you get helicobacter pylori, then you keep eating and smoking and doing all the stuff that hurts your stomach and at a point your lower esophageal sphincter just like in my throat stops working because the acid hurts it so you gerd and the above symptoms start again. After a month on the above mentioned pills, and me not getting better, we decided on an emergency operation against the doctors better judgment because my endoscopy did not look that bad, no ulcers, nothing more than the major burn in my larynx caused by GERD. Once inside doing the operation it turns out that my lower esophageal sphincter was grafted from the inflammation to by hiatus so my stomach never closed from the scar tissue that made the lower esophageal sphincter rigid. The doctor preformed an operation called a nissen fundoplication, Google itMy results have been great, there are stoies of people not being able to burp of vomit. None of the above for me and it's been 4 weeks and I'm back to 80% normal. But what important is that my doctor has done thousands of these and he used wants called a floppy nissen, wherein instead of doing a large wrap 5cm it's done in 2cm. hence food passes easier through the fundoplication or NEW VALVE.Now why do I still have nausea with certain foods....simple the helicobacter? Please please please make sure you check for the helicobacter....This is a very condensed version of my horror story and I'm barely going to start eradicating the helicobacter but a lot of people have the Helicobacter and it can cause havoc with your stomach.Please email me if you want my phone number for my exact symptomsJJG


----------

